# Stronger/weaker than you look?



## APG (Mar 31, 2005)

I was in the gym today for my back work out about to start my deadlift workout, I warmed up and started my first set At 200kg * 5.  A really fat guy was like you going to be long, I said he could join in if he wanted.  Just because I had lifted the weight he thought he could do it since he was 'bigger than me' he tried and couldn't even lift it off the floor  Anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 31, 2005)

People always expect me to lift big weights, nope all my numbers are pathetically low.

Them: So you repping what 250, 275?
ME: I did 315 x8x4 yesterday
Them: damn man, thats awesome
ME: did i mention I did it in my boxers without being concious?
Them: huh?
ME: I could only rep even 250 in my dreams


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 31, 2005)

Yea a lot of people can't deadlift 440 pounds, let alone warmup with that weight.


----------



## APG (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey you got a good physique though  , sometimes I wish I was less strong and had more of a BB physique


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2005)

I had something like that happen once. When I frist started working out, I worked out at school. I was only 127 pounds, and was squating 160 parallel for reps. This kid would weighed about 160-170 pounds walked up and started making fun of me squating only 160. He asked me if he could warm up with that when I was in between sets so he could show me some real weight. So I let him. He went down about half way, stoped and couldn't get back up. He turned red and he lower back was completely rounded. He fell on his face on the frist rep. After that he never squated again, just did bench press.


----------



## APG (Mar 31, 2005)

I suppose some people just cant accept that strength does not always correlate to weight/muscles


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 31, 2005)

I have had both sides of this happen to me...I have had guys come up and be impressed on how much I was lifting and I have had others ask me if I want to sit in with them on something I have NO business lifting.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 31, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> I have had both sides of this happen to me...I have had guys come up and be impressed on how much I was lifting and I have had others ask me if I want to sit in with them on something I have NO business lifting.



Same with me, although it's mostly being underestimated (underestimated outside of the gym).  I think it's because I have a small frame and no one expects me to be strong unless I have on my workout clothes or a tight t-shirt.  I wish I looked bigger.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

Ive heard of 160 lb guys benching more then 3 times there bodyweight.


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 31, 2005)

I get underestimated a lot when I end using the weight the bigger guys are surprised that I can do that much.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 31, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Yea a lot of people can't deadlift 440 pounds, let alone warmup with that weight.


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 31, 2005)

people always think im stronger than i am.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah, people think I'm stronger than I really am. oh well


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2005)

yup, people do probably think that i am stronger becasue of my size, and althought i am very strong i dont think i am as strong as i look.....still very strong tho!! lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2005)

at a local bench contest a 180lb guy benched 544 pounds...youch...lol..


----------



## vegman (Mar 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> at a local bench contest a 180lb guy benched 544 pounds...youch...lol..


how tall? that makes a big difference


----------



## KarlW (Apr 1, 2005)

CursedOne said:
			
		

> people always think im stronger than i am.


3


----------



## ricky_rocket (Apr 1, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> I suppose some people just cant accept that strength does not always correlate to weight/muscles


Yes, there are some skinning/wirey looking guys at the gym who can lift more than the big body building dudes. Go figure.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> Yes, there are some skinning/wirey looking guys at the gym who can lift more than the big body building dudes. Go figure.



I cant lift the sort of weight alot of the big guys but thats not my goal ,they soon change there mind of me being weak when i pound the heavy bag and reach 500 continous push ups


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm probably stronger than I look, but it really doesn't matter the # I'm lifiing, just that I'm seeing the results of lifting.  Many people have a goal weight they'd like to lift ... I have no such #.  Not having that goal may or may not hinder my lifting, but if I stop seeing changes, then I guess it will be time to re-evaluate my lifts.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 1, 2005)

i'm 6"2, 190lbs right now, i look like you typical scrawny wimp! but i outlift 90% of the guys down my gym, most are much bigger than me and look a lot stronger but they have nothing on my strength, the only guys that lift considerably more than me are the ones on juice


----------



## sherm20 (Apr 3, 2005)

Does height directly correlate to how much you can bench?  Someone mentioned that in this post and I was just curious.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 3, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i'm 6"2, 190lbs right now, i look like you typical scrawny wimp! but i outlift 90% of the guys down my gym, most are much bigger than me and look a lot stronger but they have nothing on my strength, the only guys that lift considerably more than me are the ones on juice



I love when one of the posers walks into the boxing gym and asks to spar. 

Mr. Spandex enters the gym and says...

"I'm in really good shape. I've lift at Gold's 6 days a week. Can I get some sparring? I can box at least 6 rounds." 

After half a round with one of the novice amateurs you see someone bent over in the corner panting, spitting, and begging someone to untie the "heavy" gloves. 

"I need some f*cking water..."

Mr. Poser then exits the boxing gym, never to return again. He returns to Gold's and his pec-deck workouts. He occasionally stops at the gym's water fountain and mumbles...

"Yeah, I used to box..."

Happens all the f*cking time.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 3, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> I love when one of the posers walks into the boxing gym and asks to spar.
> 
> Mr. Spandex enters the gym and says...
> 
> ...




I have trained for both...completely different type of training.  No comparison, unless your the "boxer" who cant lift squat and are trying to justify it in your own mind.        Your story was funny to me, I had a buddy ask me to spar last summer since he was training to be in tough man contest.  I wasnt sure about it at first since I figured he would out-speed me but I gave in.   I agree with you about the "tired after 30 seconds" , but it was HIM who gave up after he picked himself up off his own backyard grass twice.  I give all credit to the guys who have the stamina and endurance last in the ring for a full 10 rounds but its totally different than strength training.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 3, 2005)

Sure Leon...Sure.


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 3, 2005)

alot of my weight is still low, my highest atm is a 80kg squat x 5-6, but im happy with that, as my m8 decided to start gym with me again the other month, and well he could barely lift half what i could do and strugle with the amount of reps, he quit after a week again thought my work out was to hard but then ive had loads of m8s like that who say they will start and never do or only last a few weeks. not many people have the kind of dedication required to stay at a gym, for me its the changes i see that keeps me there


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 3, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> I suppose some people just cant accept that strength does not always correlate to weight/muscles



With me it almost never does.  To get stronger at all, I have to make a focused effort at stimulating my CNS overall.  Gaining large slabs of muscle doesn't make me appreciably stronger without significant cns work.  My biceps are 2" larger than they were 3 months ago and I am still only curling 60's for about 5.

Nice deadlifting btw!  One would think that someone who probably hadn't deadlifted before would have a clue that they couldn't just walk up and start repping 440, lol.  When I am warming  up with 225, ppl in my gym sometimes think it is a lot.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 3, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i'm 6"2, 190lbs right now, i look like you typical scrawny wimp! but i outlift 90% of the guys down my gym, most are much bigger than me and look a lot stronger but they have nothing on my strength, the only guys that lift considerably more than me are the ones on juice



And something tells me that they won't have much on you for long!


----------



## APG (Apr 4, 2005)

cheers cadinal going for 506lbs this week, struggled with 484lbs last w/o though


----------



## Kracin (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah, sadly enough, but its jsut deceiving because i have wide shoulders, and big arms. but i cant even do 190 on bench more than 2-3 times ..... im workin on that though, hard!


----------



## racoon02 (Apr 4, 2005)

Leon, this is a not a f*cking aerobic board, or a boxing board... its a board for the "posers" and "Mr.Spandex"'s... so take your scrawny ass to a sit-and-be-fit board. You will be more thoroughly in your element.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not really sure how strong people think I am. I think my closer friends usually overestimate my strength. I am strong, but before it was mostly because I was bigger than they were, and now it's from lifting. I think that a lot of people don't think of me as being very strong simply because they don't know I lift (for some reason it makes people think you're extremely strong, even if they don't know whether you do it right; they probably just think you bench all day and are amazingly strong for it) and because I'm usually a very reserved person. I'd never start a fight and it's near impossible to make me angry. Well, I'm getting off topic, so I can only hope I'm stronger than I look.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 5, 2005)

Stronger than I look.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Stronger than I look.


I dunno mike your pretty strong LOL


----------

